# DVB-T nach Xvid

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich möchte eine DVB-T Aufnahme komprimieren.

Mit Avidemux bekomme ich einen A/V Versatz.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie es am einfachsten geht?

Es soll ungefähr 1,8Gb -> 700mb werden.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## andi456

Für sowas benutze ich den mencoder, allerdings mit der etwas aufwendigeren two-pass Methode, siehe z. B.: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html

Nützlich fand ich auch folgende Seite: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ripping_DVD_to_Matroska_and_H.264

Der h264-codec ist sehr rechenintensiv, braucht ziemlich lang, liefert dafür aber hervorragende Qualität bei geringerer Bitrate. Für meine Zwecke hab' ich die Anweisungen aus dem gentoo-wiki-Eintrag in ein Skript gepackt, die sich natürlich auch für ein anderes Codec anpassen lassen.

Gruß Andreas

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi, danke für die Antwort.

Mencoder mit der 2pass Methode habe ich nun verwendet.

Kann der h264 Codec auch von Standalone DVD Playern abgespielt werden?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## andi456

DVD-Player mit der Fähigkeit den h264 abzuspielen, gibt's, wenn überhaupt, noch nicht viele. Unter dem Aspekt ist wohl xvid die bessere Wahl.

----------

## theotherjoe

mplayer/ffmpeg kann gegen x264 gelinkt werden, 

ebenso vlc. sollte also kein problem sein h264 codierte

videos abzuspielen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> mplayer/ffmpeg kann gegen x264 gelinkt werden, 
> 
> ebenso vlc. sollte also kein problem sein h264 codierte
> 
> videos abzuspielen.

 

Jau, für uns Linuxer kein Problem.

Aber spätestens, wenn du die Datei an Windows User oder Leute mit einem DVD Player abgibst, hast du Probleme  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber spätestens, wenn du die Datei an Windows User oder Leute mit einem DVD Player abgibst, hast du Probleme 

 

Was gibst du dich auch mit so komischen Menschen ab  :Wink: 

----------

## theotherjoe

>Was gibst du dich auch mit so komischen Menschen ab  :Wink: 

eben   :Razz: 

----------

